# USMLE information required.



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello friends,
Can anyone here know the USMLE scores of Wah Medical College graduates? Does any of them succeeded in getting residencies in U.S? Please let me know if someone have some info about this.


----------

